# Bullet survey...........



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Just wondering what the bullet you use for deer hunting is. Many of us reload, I just wondered what everyones personal favorites are. I have the 243 [Hornady- 95 SST], 25-06 [Hornady 117 BT], 30-30 [170 Corelokt Rem factory load], 30-06 [ Hornady 165-180 SST, working on new loads].


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

Current bullets - both handloaded:

.243 100 gr Hornady SPBT
30-06 150 gr Sierra GameKing

The .243 load has outstanding accuracy but I've had limited problems with lack of bullet expansion. I'll give it another try this year.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

30-06 150gr Sierra SBT GK
300 WSM 165g Sierra SBT GK


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Opening morning at our camp the following bullets will be in the woods...

Me - 30-06 150gr Nosler Solid Bases
Dad - 30-06 165gr Win Powerpoints
Brother - 30-06 165 gr Rem Accutips
Uncle - 7x57 Mauser - 140 gr Rem Corelokts


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Winchester branded Ballistic Silvertip (nosler)


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

.243 CT ballistic tips.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I use the old Winchester silvertips or Rem power points.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

270 Win: Sierra 150gr RN
30-30 Win: cast 170gr FP (Lyman 311041)
45 Colt (carbine): Hornady 300gr XTP or cast 330gr hollow point (Lyman 457122-HP)

-na


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

My and my bros 270 Win, 130 grn Sierra Pro Hunters. I may try the 130 Hornady SP's also, I'm getting some great accuracy and may see how they perform. 

My 358 Win, 200 grn Sierra Pro Hunters and Rem Core lokts (both RN's). I may try the Speer 180 FP in it this year too.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

7mm Rem Mag - 162gr. Hornady BTSP & 175gr. RN / 175gr. Serria Gameking

.30-06 Springfield 180gr. Nosler Partition

.300 Rem UM - 180gr. Barnes TSX

6.5 X 55 Swiss - 140gr. Hornady SP

8mm Mauser - 170gr. Hornady RN & 195gr. SP


*All* handloads.   :coolgleam


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

.270 with Nosler ballistic tip 130 grain.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

.35 Whelen - 225 Gr Nosler Ballistic Tip #35225

That bullet is made especially for the Whelen and "pet load" info is included in the box.

NB


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Natty, do you have a bunch on hand? Nosler discontinued that bullet but came out with a 225 Accubond.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

.270, 130gr and 150 gr Nosler Partitions
.308 150gr Hornady Interlock SP and 165 gr nosler Partition
.444 265gr Hornady 
.50 300gr Hornady SST's, 285gr Barnes X

(In both the .270 and the .308, use numerous weight bullets with the standard Rem Cor lokts....good bullet for cheap money.)


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

35 Whelen AI - 225 gr Nosler BT... I bought a couple of boxes before they were all gone... 

Last I knew Nosler had a big quantity of factory seconds in the 225 accubond for the 35.... price wasn't too bad... 

still ticks me off that they discontinued my affordable bullet that shoots single hole groups and kills deer dead.

280 Remington - 175 grain Nosler Partiton or 110 grain Hornady JHP (varmint)

357 Magnum - 151 grain Hardcast Keith Style SWC (cast myself) or 158 gr Hornady XTP JHP


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rootsy said:


> still ticks me off that they discontinued my affordable bullet that shoots single hole groups and kills deer dead.


Thats why when you find a bullet you like, you stock up!!!!! Especially when it comes to calibers that don't exactly burn up the sales chart. For you guys looking for those bullets, I'd be checking out every shop I could to find if they still have some in inventory. Might get lucky!


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Michigan, 7MM-08, 140 grn NBT

West, 7mm-08, 160 grn Barnes X
300 Mag 150 grn NBT


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Well, let's hear it for the . . . . 

Swift A Frame, 30-06, 180 grainers. 

Great bullet and accurate. Used to shoot Nosler Partitions, but like the results of the A Frame much better, Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> .270, 130gr and 150 gr Nosler Partitions


I have 4 full boxes of these if you are interested (130gr, 150grx2 and 160gr).
Cash or trade.

-na


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't reload, but this is what I use for whitetails in Michigan:

7mm Rem Mag - Federal 150 gr Sierra Gameking BTSP

30-30 - Federal 150 gr SP

357 Mag - Winchester 180 gr Supreme Partition Gold


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Other deer bullets for me:

250gr Hornady Interlocks in my 35 Whelen

400gr Speer FP in my 45-70 (never used these, but will this fall)


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

M1Garand said:


> Natty, do you have a bunch on hand? Nosler discontinued that bullet but came out with a 225 Accubond.


M1,

Yup, got a couple full boxes of that bullet. Its a real "killa" on WT deer.

Lesse now, need one to just check the scope, a couple for does and maybe another for a buck, if he makes the grade. Proally, pretty near a lifetime supply. 

And you guys know the old saying "If you find something you really like, buy two, because they'll stop making it for sure!!":yikes: 

Natty B.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

30 06 and 308 130 grain hornady SP
.270 130 grain hornaday sp


----------



## gsurko (Jun 27, 2007)

280 Ackley Impv. 168 Berger VLD or 160 Sierra Gamekings or 162 Hornady SST or Oh God do I have to decide now?


----------

